# 2000 740il transmission issue



## bmerdude (Jul 11, 2009)

Need some help seriously! I was driving highway speed when tranny geared down to 3rd gear and stayed there. Will not shift into 4th or 5th gear. Pulled over and now stuck in first. will go into reverse and drives in 1st.

Any suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

must be stuck in a fail safe mode. could be anything from low fluid level to a more serious condition.


----------

